# What age/size do P's breed?



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a dozen 6mos old P's. They still have alot of growing to do. When can I expect them to begin breeding? Is there a certain age or size they reach? What are optimal breeding conditions?

thanks

R


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

18mo. old approx 7-9"


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice my friend had a bunch of rbp's in a 180 g tank and they breed too


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks much!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

robert69 said:


> I have a dozen 6mos old P's. They still have alot of growing to do. When can I expect them to begin breeding? Is there a certain age or size they reach? What are optimal breeding conditions?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


What species of Pygo? Not all mature at the same rate.


----------

